# Ash, stainless steel & Glass Table



## jasonB (13 Nov 2005)

Well the wait is over, here is the table to accompany my ash & stainless steel bench.

Once again I presented the client with four different designs, although we both preferred one of the alternative designs this one was deemed to be the most practical as it allowed for a person to sit at each end without adding the extension, the other options had solid ends.

Height is 760mm, width 800mm and the top 1500mm long with an additional extension leaf of 500mm (stored within the frame)to bring it upto 2000mm. Material is American ash with 12mm diameter 304 stainless steel rod and 8mm toughened glass.


















The rails were cut from one piece of ex 38mm ash and then glued back together once the cut outs and holes for the stainless had been formed, that way the grain flows through the whole rail. These are all the bits that make up the two end rails






And a close up of the complete rail with minimal loss of grain pattern.






Once all the rails were glued up and sanded smooth the joints where they meet the legs at 45 degrees were cut with a combination of table saw and spindle moulder, the groove takes a 12mm ply loose tennon which goes into a corresponding mortice routed into the leg.






As the top was glass and anything under it would be on show I couldn’t use commercially available table runners so used four 500mm full extension draw slides laid flat and hidden within grooves in the upper frame. I also added an extra cage of balls to each runner to eliminate any flex/sag











The glass is fixed to the table with stainless steel Fix Point glass fittings.






Well that’s about it, any comments, good or bad welcome.

Jason


----------



## frank (13 Nov 2005)

jason WOW now that is woodwork at its best i wish i was as good as that ,i like the idea for the runners .

frank ( gob smacked)


----------



## tim (13 Nov 2005)

Jason - it looks fab. 

I have thought of using drawer runners like this but hadn't thought of a way around the sag factor - yours is an excellent solution.

When I first saw it I wasn't sure about the glass top but on reflection there is no question that as a design it definitely works and I can't think of a material that would work better in this instance.

One question: What holds the two main leaves together so that they don't slide apart. There obviously isn't the option to use the normal fixings?

Well done.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Nailer (13 Nov 2005)

Superb......i'm a big fan of the combination of glass,stainless and timber 

well done !!!


----------



## ProShop (13 Nov 2005)

Fantastic Jason, very impressed


----------



## wizer (13 Nov 2005)

stunning Jason, really like the way u did the legs


----------



## Adam (13 Nov 2005)

Stunning. Yet another piece of amazing work. I like the whole concept!

Adam


----------



## PowerTool (13 Nov 2005)

Excellent work again - classy and practical.


Only _slightly_ ever-so-jealous really.. 8) 

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (13 Nov 2005)

Blimey a woodworking post :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Lovely job Jason, really beautiful you should be justly proud of that.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (14 Nov 2005)

Hi Jason

Just when I think you can't raise the bar again, you do.

Your vision, design and making skills are tremendous. Thank you for inspiring me.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Philly (14 Nov 2005)

Nice one Jason!
It looks "right", well done. Good idea with the drawer runners.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Nov 2005)

A fabulous piece of work Jason. I really admire your innovative approach to the construction.


----------



## dedee (14 Nov 2005)

Wow !

If I had a million years I would never have thought of something like that, materials,design and execution are just brilliant.


Andy


----------



## Mcluma (14 Nov 2005)

Very nice work


----------



## Waka (14 Nov 2005)

Jason

Fantastic design and craftmanship, well done.


----------



## gidon (16 Nov 2005)

Jason
Very impressive stuff - really like the design. Nicely photographed too!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## jasonB (18 Nov 2005)

Thanks for all the kind comments, just delivered the table this afternoon client was very happy with it, which makes it all worthwhile.

I had hoped to take a picture of the bench & table in place but the foam seat was still away being covered - with cow hide - black and white like a Gateway computer :roll: 

Will be back there soon so will get a pic when it's all complete.

Jason


----------



## Freetochat (18 Nov 2005)

Very impressive Jason, it certainly gives me a goal to aim for.


----------



## tim (19 Nov 2005)

jasonB":37q1j3za said:


> Will be back there soon so will get a pic when it's all complete



to pick up the (well deserved) cheque? 

Looking forward to the completed pics - think the cow hide could look really good. BTW what camera do you use - your photos are always really good. Obviously there must be user skill involved as well but I think mine needs updating.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Adam (19 Nov 2005)

tim":3psiqvw6 said:


> BTW what camera do you use - your photos are always really good. Obviously there must be user skill involved as well but I think mine needs updating. Cheers Tim



Tim, 

Three easy to try things if you aren't already doing them.... A) use a tripod, B) use a floodlight to make everything bright and C) Set the colour balance on the camera.

Adam


----------



## jasonB (19 Nov 2005)

Tim I use a Minolta Dimage 7 camera with 5.25Mega pixcels. Bitt bigger than your average compact but it has a much better lense

Adam Its all handheld (except my woodturnings), with no flash or just the camera flash with everything set to auto. Very little tweaking to the photos except cropping and reducing in size for the benifit of those on a dial up modem.

Jason


----------



## JFC (20 Nov 2005)

Quality job by a quality craftsman ! Quality pics too


----------

